# Surf Fishing - Gut Advice



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

When fishing the surf for trout and reds, should I be fishing the 2nd or 3rd gut?


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Both, and the 1st gut can also be productive.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Follow the fish. They may be in one gut and when action slacks off, it maybe because they move to another. Which ever gut is full of bait fish, that's where the game fish will be.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I normally fish the wade gut and 1st gut. It is a natural tenancy to think that the more fish will be deeper, but I've had my best luck in the first 2 guts.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> I normally fish the wade gut and 1st gut. It is a natural tenancy to think that the more fish will be deeper, but I've had my best luck in the first 2 guts.


Yep! I think they are closer more times then they are further. If you want to catch slot reds, the wade gut is best. If you want to catch trout, the first gut is best.

I never go to the last bar anymore. There have been several times people fishing on the outer bar saw me catching trout and turned around and started fishing in the gut between us.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

What the heck is the wade gut? the second gut? and is the first gut between the shore and first sand bar, or is the first gut after the first sandbar?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

One of the 2Coolers posted this a long time ago. I can't remember who, but thanks again to whoever made it. It needs to be stickied!

Anyways this is a basic drawing of the surf.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is a picture from a shark fishing website (the yardage on here is for shark fishing). It shows how the previous image would look in real life.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I usually catch the reds and trount in the wade and first guts. In Galveston, sometimes I have better luck in the 2nd gut for trout. Especially next month. :work:



HuntinforTail said:


> One of the 2Coolers posted this a long time ago. I can't remember who, but thanks again to whoever made it.


:dance:



HuntinforTail said:


> It needs to be stickied!


:cheers:


----------



## hook_n_line (Apr 15, 2013)

Watch the active bait. If its starts busting around you know your in the right spot.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks HFT. Makes me want to go fishing


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

I've noticed that the gut 'structure' is a lot different between HI, Galveston and Surfside. Seems like HI gets deep faster with more pronounced sandbars and some sharp drop-offs in places, while the structure in Galveston/SS is a lot smoother with a shallower gradient. Maybe it's just where I happened to be standing.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

jefferymac said:


> I've noticed that the gut 'structure' is a lot different between HI, Galveston and Surfside. Seems like HI gets deep faster with more pronounced sandbars and some sharp drop-offs in places, while the structure in Galveston/SS is a lot smoother with a shallower gradient. Maybe it's just where I happened to be standing.


You are right! The structure changes from beach to beach. High island, you have the mud. Sargeant - the clay. Matagorda - the shell.

Galveston and surfside structure is very hard to read because it all looks the same. What helped me is to drive along and look for shell beds or the bumpedy bumps.....


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jefferymac said:


> I've noticed that the gut 'structure' is a lot different between HI, Galveston and Surfside. Seems like HI gets deep faster with more pronounced sandbars and some sharp drop-offs in places, while the structure in Galveston/SS is a lot smoother with a shallower gradient. Maybe it's just where I happened to be standing.


You are correct. And for PINS, it changes completely from the north end (shallow) to the south end (deeper) over a 60mi stretch. The deeper the guts, the stronger the side current too, so it's best to shuffle slowly the first time wading out and check for potholes as well. h:


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I had better luck in the first and second guts for Trout on artificials.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Forget about which gut to fish in cause this is all relative to the area you fish. The important thing for me is if you have to tip-toe or swim to the next bar, you are going too far!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Some good info posted. Thanks to all that posted the pics. Very helpful!


----------

